# Most laid back type?



## Robopop

Definitions of laid back:



> unhurried, calm and relaxed; "a mellow conversation"
> 
> relaxed in style, character, or behaviour; easy-going and unhurried


with this definition, which type is the most laid back theoretically

I think it would be an IxxP type, first introverts are naturally calm, contained, and unhurried compared to extroverts being more hyper active, assertive, even aggressive , IxxPs deal with the external world through extroverted perceiving, and their extroverted judging function is their inferior function, so they require the least active control over their environment. They would have to be emotional stable too. From there, I have a hard time deciding between INTP, ISTP, ISFP, and INFP, but I would choose ISTP as the most laid back type, they seem the hardest to offend , have the detached Ti, and are said to be good at handling crises as they arise(very calm). INxPs are more inclined to be very inactive though if not interested. Of course there will be exceptions.

I'd imagine ExxJs to be the least laid back with extroverted judging dominating. Te almost seems it is anti laid back from my experience.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Robopop said:


> Definitions of laid back:
> 
> 
> 
> with this definition, which type is the most laid back theoretically
> 
> I think it would be an IxxP type, first introverts are naturally calm, contained, and unhurried compared to extroverts being more assertive, even aggressive , IxxPs deal with the external world through extroverted perceiving, and their extroverted judging function is their inferior function, so they require the least active control over their environment. They would have to be emotional stable too. From there, I have a hard time deciding between INTP, ISTP, ISFP, and INFP, but I would choose ISTP as the most laid back type, they seem the hardest to offend , have the detached Ti, and are said to be good at handling crises as they arise(very calm). INxPs are more inclined to be very inactive though if not interested. Of course there will be exceptions.


I don't really care about the most laid back type...I just need to give a shout out to Data! :happy:


----------



## sayalain

Robopop said:


> ISTP as the most laid back type, they seem the hardest to offend ,


probably true, since i never take negative comments seriously, which i know that is not true about me. though, constructive criticism are always welcomed.


----------



## ponyjoyride

I had some sort of SP in my mind and I agree totally with ISTP being the most laid-back.


----------



## wanory

As an ISTP, I agree that we're very laid back. I'm laid back to the point of annoying people because it often seems like I don't care.


----------



## Robopop

I think INTPs and ISTPs are very laid back in the sense of being the most nonchalant/apathetic. ISFPs are probably the most live and let live types. The most laid back extrovert type seems to be ENxP.


----------



## wanory

Yeah, I'm nonchalant/apathetic to the point where people often seem to think I don't notice that I do stuff like speed when really, I just don't care/want to do that.


----------



## EvanR

If had to choose a single most laid-back type I would say that on average ISTPs are more laid back than their IXXP counterparts. However, the overlap in laid-backness among the four types is significant. In general the other types take things more seriously than ISTPs.


----------



## Robopop

Further thinking about it, an emotionally stable INTP could possibly be the most laid back type. I took the interaction styles into account. Behind the scences seems very easygoing compared to Chart the course, which correlates with the INTP informative style. I think most of the P types though are easygoing in different ways, like ESxPs seem like cool carefree social people, while IxFPs seem very agreeable, friendly and nonaggressive, IxTPs have a cool aloof chilled out air, like we could not give a shit(Spike Speigel), ENxPs have a playful, curious attitude, Ne is very openminded too.


----------



## Knives

I always thought that I was laid back. I brought this up in conversation a couple of years ago and my friends all thought I was joking :sad: After further evaluation I decided that I am just apathetic to many social norms.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Going by the 4 letters, the functions, and my anecdotal experience: INTP

The LEAST laid back people (that I know) are ESFJs. Lo and behold, that results in INTP again.

Oh, and I've noticed several caffeine-neurotic INFJs in my life. REMEMBER this is only anecdotal. And as I think about it, ESTPs can get just as laid back as INTPs... if not just laid.  Anyway, to broaden, I think xxTPs fit the bill.

*Even though I'm similar to INTPs, I am NOT laid back...at all. True, it's nearly impossible to offend me, I've got a lot of goals, and I believe in setting and maintaining thorough schedules. I do not like being late, and I don't appreciate people getting in my way when there's a job to be done.* But my desk is still a mess.


----------



## bionic

INTJs and ISTPs. Not much gets on my nerves though. It takes A LOT to get me angry.


----------



## unicornparty

i think the most laid back type could be ISFP. the ISFPs i have met are very easy going, laid back, well-natured, borderline inactive. nothing like chillaxing with an ISFP. it's like they're constantly stoned, they don't care about anything. ISTP is an option as well, however, i think they're too prone to rationalize instead of going with the flow, as ISFPs often do. it seems to me that INTJs are too tense and rigid in their opinions to be laid back, they rarely get the idea of brainless purposeless fun.


----------



## dagnytaggart

unicornparty said:


> i think the most laid back type could be ISFP. the ISFPs i have met are very easy going, laid back, well-natured, borderline inactive. nothing like chillaxing with an ISFP. it's like they're constantly stoned, they don't care about anything.


haha that's my father right there. He always said, "As long as I have food, shelter, my loved ones and my art supplies, that's all I need." 

When I was 14, I got arrested for shoplifting and my dad had to pick me up from the police station. When we went home, he shrugged and said, "Well, it's good that you're not in jail. Should we get some McDonalds?"

The cops left a voicemail at my home number, which my mother listened to.

When she found out (ESFJ): 
"FJDSIOJ#*#@*)()!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!one YOU'RE GOING TO FILE PAPERS AT MY OFFICE FOR A WEEK TO LEARN THE VALUE OF MONEY!111 OMG OMG OMG I CANNOT BLEIEVE YOU I'M SOOOOOO DISAPPOINTED."

ISFP dad: "Take it easy, she's fine. We all do things like this when we're young."

Mom: OMG YOU'RE SIDING WIHT HER. YOU'RE GOING TO FILE IN MY OFFICE TOO.


----------



## Immemorial

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> haha that's my father right there. He always said, "As long as I have food, shelter, my loved ones and my art supplies, that's all I need."
> 
> When I was 14, I got arrested for shoplifting and my dad had to pick me up from the police station. When we went home, he shrugged and said, "Well, it's good that you're not in jail. Should we get some McDonalds?"
> 
> The cops left a voicemail at my home number, which my mother listened to.
> 
> When she found out (ESFJ):
> "FJDSIOJ#*#@*)()!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!one YOU'RE GOING TO FILE PAPERS AT MY OFFICE FOR A WEEK TO LEARN THE VALUE OF MONEY!111 OMG OMG OMG I CANNOT BLEIEVE YOU I'M SOOOOOO DISAPPOINTED."
> 
> ISFP dad: "Take it easy, she's fine. We all do things like this when we're young."
> 
> Mom: OMG YOU'RE SIDING WIHT HER. YOU'RE GOING TO FILE IN MY OFFICE TOO.


Now why couldn't my parents be like your Dad? :frustrating:


----------



## Schadenfreude

My INTJ dad never got angry, ever.
I tested his patience alot of times, I wanted to know what he was like when he's angry. 
And, he never did.
Whenever I did something stupid, he'd always tell me that he'll take care of it and I should just sleep or rest because everything will be fine in the morning.
Because of my father's infinite patience, I realized that he doesn't deserve a hard-headed daughter, so I straightened my ways and became good and stuff.


----------



## 3053

INTPs are


----------



## bionic

Schadenfreude said:


> My INTJ dad never got angry, ever.
> I tested his patience alot of times, I wanted to know what he was like when he's angry.
> And, he never did.
> Whenever I did something stupid, he'd always tell me that he'll take care of it and I should just sleep or rest because everything will be fine in the morning.
> Because of my father's infinite patience, I realized that he doesn't deserve a hard-headed daughter, so I straightened my ways and became good and stuff.


This is exactly how I am in my family dynamic. When no one can take care of anything else (more practical than emotional), I'm always around to help. I'm extremely patient to the point where people think I am apathetic in nature. Not many things bother me and I have a tendency to bite my lip until I am provoked. If people step over the boundaries I set, they have another thing coming.


----------



## dagnytaggart

DarkestHour said:


> Now why couldn't my parents be like your Dad? :frustrating:


My mom made up for the hell my dad spared me. With compounded interest.


----------



## Robopop

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Going by the 4 letters, the functions, and my anecdotal experience: INTP
> 
> The LEAST laid back people (that I know) are ESFJs. Lo and behold, that results in INTP again.
> 
> Oh, and I've noticed several caffeine-neurotic INFJs in my life. REMEMBER this is only anecdotal. And as I think about it, ESTPs can get just as laid back as INTPs... if not just laid.  Anyway, to broaden, I think xxTPs fit the bill.
> 
> *Even though I'm similar to INTPs, I am NOT laid back...at all. True, it's nearly impossible to offend me, I've got a lot of goals, and I believe in setting and maintaining thorough schedules. I do not like being late, and I don't appreciate people getting in my way when there's a job to be done.* But my desk is still a mess.


I know personally all I need to be satisfied is food, water, shelter, and something to keep my mind entertained, I wonder do other INTPs require the least amount of stuff to keep them content. Ti can be very exacting and intense too, but I find it rather detached and stoic for the most part. 

The two SFJs I know are very neurotic, they worry alot, will panic the second something goes wrong. For me, it is hard to get any reaction, like I have a constant neutral mood and I'm just floating around like a ghost through life.

If you are limbic that could alter your personality type compared to someone who is calm of the same type, one of my friends who I think was an ENTP was very aggressive and hot-headed but also jovial and constantly joking around.


----------



## northernsky

I think it's got to be ISFPs. My dad is one and he's the most laid back person I know!


----------



## dagnytaggart

Robopop said:


> If you are limbic that could alter your personality type compared to someone who is calm of the same type, one of my friends who I think was an ENTP was very aggressive and hot-headed but also jovial and constantly joking around.


Yeah, I am limbic... that's probably the problem.


----------



## natashka

Since I've started going to college, I've met many, many xSFPs and they are by far the most laid-back people I've met. All of them are beautiful souls who are just able to connect freely with the external world in a way that I often find myself incapable, yet envious, of. Very accepting of people as well.

They are kind of hippies too. Has anyone else noticed that of ESFPs?


----------



## Robopop

Well from most of the posts so far it's mainly been ISTPs, INTPs, and ISFPs as the most laid back, what about INFPs?


----------



## Frannyy

so it seems as though IxxPs are generally accepted as the most laid back??? so then theoretically would ExxJs be considered the most uptight? because if there is such a thing as most laid back, and I'm not saying there isn't, then naturally there would have to be a least laid back type.


----------



## Sexy Cowboy

whats laid back???? idk what it means but its probably estp


----------



## Indigo Aria

Sexy Cowboy said:


> whats laid back???? idk what it means but its probably estp


it means "not estp"


----------



## Little Frog

Maybe INFJ or ISFP...


----------



## Darkestblue

INFPs are the most laid back. People just don't know it because we are the most laid back when we are by ourselves.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Robopop said:


> I would choose ISTP as the most laid back type, they seem the hardest to offend


ISTP? I've never known an INTJ to take offense. I can't really imagine an INTJ taking offense.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*ISTPs in my opinion.*


----------



## Linnifae

To quote my very ISTP husband "If I was any more laid back, I'd be dead."


----------



## ThoughtProcess

^^^Odd, I say that on a regular basis.


----------



## Robopop

Maybe we should have a chill o thon.


----------



## Chilln

Robopop said:


> Maybe we should have a chill o thon.


Sounds good to me 

YouTube - ‪Monjes Budistas - Urban Buddhism‬‎


----------



## Robopop

It might be a possibilty that Ti causes less "internal conflict" than Fi, which can contribute to a more laid back attitude, xxTPs generally seem less sensitive and more tough-skinned than xxFPs, Ti is kind of calm and stoic while Fi is highly sensitive and introspective.


----------



## AdoptedOne

This is interestnig because I often come up as "ISTJ" but in college especially I was told I was the most laid back person they ever known or I was too laid back etc.


----------



## Robopop

AdoptedOne said:


> This is interestnig because I often come up as "ISTJ" but in college especially I was told I was the most laid back person they ever known or I was too laid back etc.


Yeah, to more wild and crazy people, a quiet, reserved introvert would look rather calm and relaxed, alot of it has to do with your emotional stability too, are you emotionally stable? It seems like ISTJs are kind of humble souls too, but externally they would be very uptight and rigid about order and externally defined criteria because of Te.


----------



## The Great One

It really depends on the person, but in general I'd say INTP


----------



## Ekeh Mayu

Robopop said:


> Well from most of the posts so far it's mainly been ISTPs, INTPs, and ISFPs as the most laid back, what about INFPs?


Someone said INFP is actually the most judgmental type.
Although I am not sure how that correlates to the most laid back type. I mostly agree, but I feel like explaining will only lead to a misunderstanding.
With the internal perfectionism, I have had a marathon run with my shadow side.

But I assume you mean most laid-back externally, as internally, most INFPs are intense.
In a maskmaking class, one of the masks was what you see yourself as and what others see you as.
On the other peoples section, I drew out how people see me as the quiet, easy to get along with introvert (not going into specifics).
But for me, I value bringing someone empathy, but not whoring out any sympathy.
(I feel i've gone off topic again.)




HannibalLecter said:


> ISTP? I've never known an INTJ to take offense. I can't really imagine an INTJ taking offense.


While I have yet to see an INTJ take offense, I believe I can feel the energy disperse when one takes offense. She doesn't take personal offense, but encounters a despair when misunderstood.
Although I may be wrong as the one INTJ I know can be comfortable without exerting any emotion.


----------

